# Dziwne zachowanie alsy przy starcie...

## lmmsci

Witam wszystkich,

problem jest trochę dziwaczny. Sprawa przedstawia się następująco:

Kernel: 2.6.21-gentoo-r3,

dźwięk: intel HDA

Od czasu do czasu (w sumie chyba losowo), przy wstawaniu systemu nie podnosi się alsasound, albo podnosi się szczątkowo (tzn. nie ładuje wszystkich sterowników). Alsasound jest wpisany do sekcji boot (przez rc-update add alsasound boot). Nie wiem, w czym tkwi problem, bo wykonanie:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

sprawia, że wszystko jest OK, tzn. ładuje sterowniki snd-hda-intel i udostępnia dźwięk... Zawsze mogę dopisać sobie w /etc/init.d/local restart alsasound, ale to trochę metoda zapałki i sznurka, a ja po prostu chcę mieć rozwiązanie na gruncie systemu, bez dodatkowych kombinacji...

----------

## Belliash

sprawa wyglada tak:

*kernel arcon-sources-2.6.21_p2

*alsa-driver-9999

/etc/init.d/alssound dopisana do default

ALSA sie podnosi ale nie laduje ustawien mixera, tak wiec za kazdym razem musze wpisac '/etc/init.d/alsasound restore' lub 'alsactl restore'

Niewiem czy to jest spowodowane ale myslalem ze to kolejny blad zwiazany z glibc 2.6  :Razz: 

Wlasnie stawiam nowego sysa na starym dobrym glibc 2.5-r2 wiec zobaczymy jak bedzie...

W kazdym badz razie przylaczam sie do pytania

----------

## lmmsci

Ja używam glibc-2.5-r3.

Wydaje mi się, że Morpheouss dokładniej przedstawił sprawę... W każdym razie obserwuję u siebie takie zachowanie alsasound już od jakiegoś czasu, pewnie jeszcze nawet sprzed glibc-2.5-r3.

----------

## misiOr

u mnie jest 

```
sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 
```

 i dźwięk: intel HDA, ktory mam dzieki 

```
media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3 
```

(byly jakies problemy z mikrofonem zwiazane ze sterownikami z jadra). alsasound startuje w boot - 0 (slownie: zero) problemow....

btw. wszyscy macie w /etc/conf.d/alsasound

```
ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

```

 ?Last edited by misiOr on Tue Jun 26, 2007 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nbvcxz

u mnie alsa wariowała, a sytuację uleczyło:

```
SAVE_ON_STOP="no"
```

----------

## lmmsci

@misiOr:

Czy można wiedzieć, jaki masz sprzęt? Bo niedawno spotkałem się z bardzo "ekstrawaganckim" zachowaniem się alsy: płyta Asusa P5LD2SE (dźwięk osługiwany przez moduł snd-hda-intel, opcje: position_fix=1 model=3stack). Wszystko szło dobrze, a nawet lepiej   :Wink:   do pewnego momentu. Ni stąd ni z owąd pewnego pięknego dnia wyłączył się mikrofon, a dokładniej nagrywanie przez niego dźwięku (więc odpadł Skype   :Sad:   ). Absolutnie nie mogłem zlokalizować źródła problemów, więc po 3 dniach dałem sobie spokój (i niestety, bo czas naglił, posadziłem na kompie Ubuntu   :Embarassed:   ). A tam - wszystko działa, bez niczego. Delikatnie się wkurzyłem, ale pytanie pozostało: co mogło spowodować takie dziwne zachowanie sterowników? Sprawdzałem też różne miksery, przekompilowałem jądro, ale nic  się nie zmieniło - mikrofonu jak nie było, tak nie było (do czasu Ubuntu...). Patrzyłem też na forach za różnymi problemami, jakie ludzie mieli z tym modelem Asusa, ale nic nie znalazłem oprócz sugestii ustawienia opcji dla modułu (podałem je wyżej)...

----------

## binas77

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> @misiOr:
> 
> Czy można wiedzieć, jaki masz sprzęt? Bo niedawno spotkałem się z bardzo "ekstrawaganckim" zachowaniem się alsy: płyta Asusa P5LD2SE (dźwięk osługiwany przez moduł snd-hda-intel, opcje: position_fix=1 model=3stack). Wszystko szło dobrze, a nawet lepiej    do pewnego momentu. Ni stąd ni z owąd pewnego pięknego dnia wyłączył się mikrofon, a dokładniej nagrywanie przez niego dźwięku (więc odpadł Skype    ). Absolutnie nie mogłem zlokalizować źródła problemów, więc po 3 dniach dałem sobie spokój (i niestety, bo czas naglił, posadziłem na kompie Ubuntu    ). A tam - wszystko działa, bez niczego. Delikatnie się wkurzyłem, ale pytanie pozostało: co mogło spowodować takie dziwne zachowanie sterowników? Sprawdzałem też różne miksery, przekompilowałem jądro, ale nic  się nie zmieniło - mikrofonu jak nie było, tak nie było (do czasu Ubuntu...). Patrzyłem też na forach za różnymi problemami, jakie ludzie mieli z tym modelem Asusa, ale nic nie znalazłem oprócz sugestii ustawienia opcji dla modułu (podałem je wyżej)...

 

Dołączam się z pytaniem - ta sama płyta główna, jajo 2.6.21-gentoo-r3, alsa w kompilowana jako moduł, a mikrofon tylko z Gentoo nie działa (wszak nie sprawdzałem na innym distro, ale pod MS nie ma z nim problemu)

PZDR

T.

----------

## Belliash

GigaByte GA-K8NXP-9 + SoundBlaster Live na PCI.

alsasound dodana do default, SAVE_ON_STOP="no"

Uzywam ld10k1.

Nie przywraca ustawien...

----------

## lmmsci

@binas77:

Jak tylko trochę ochłonę po ostatnim wkurzeniu się    :Wink:   spróbję jeszcze alsa-drivers i bez modułów z jądra. Ciekaw jestem, co z tego wylezie...   :Cool: 

EDIT:

No i właśnie... Nic nie wyszło. Wrzuciłem gentoo-sources 2.6.21-r3, alsa-drivers 1.0.14-rc3. Jak mikrofonu nie ma, tak nie ma. Może ktoś ma lepsze pomysły, co zrobić... Ja już nie za bardzo wiem.

----------

## pawcyk

nie wiem czy to coś pomoże ale u mnie alsa wstała dopiero po dopisaniu modelu do modułu w pliku /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=benq
```

(wszystko działa dobrze oprócz mikrofonu)

----------

## nostromo2

Dolaczam sie do tematu:)

U mnie jest HDA Intel i wszystko gra! ( x86 ) poczawszy od ladnej rozmowy na skype poprzez uruchomione wyjscie swiatlowodowe do ampli i piekny dzwiek:) 

Karta na plycie Asusa ( Notebook ASUS A3FC )

Nie pisze od siebie, ale jak tylko zasiade przed lapkiem dam wszystkie konfigi jakie poprosicie.

Sterowniki mam w jadrze jako moduly.

----------

## lmmsci

@pawcyk:

Alsa u mnie wstaje, nie ma problemu z odtwarzaniem, tylko z mikrofonem jest problem. 

Najbardziej zdziwiło mnie to, że przez jakiś czas nawet mikrofon sprawnie działał. Tylko w pewnym momencie, ni stąd ni zowąd wysiadł. Po prostu nie ma go. Jak się łączę z testowarką   :Wink:   Skype'a, to słychać, że coś ma zamiar nagrywać, podobnie zresztą dzieje się przy nagrywaniu z mikrofonu w innych programach. Szum jest, dźwięku nie ma. Gmeranie przy mikserach i ustawieniach typu Capture nic nie dało... 

Sprawdzałem nawet słuchawki i mirkofon - wszystko ok. I co gorsza - wszystko działa poprawnie pod Ubuntu. Dlatego się zdenerwowałem, bo pod Gentoo też powinno... A tu taka wtopa...

----------

## trzcionek

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> Najbardziej zdziwiło mnie to, że przez jakiś czas nawet mikrofon sprawnie działał. Tylko w pewnym momencie, ni stąd ni zowąd wysiadł.

 

Dokładnie tak samo u mnie, chyba wysiadł przy zmianie jajka z 2.6.18 na 2.6.19(2.6.21)

----------

## ahajcz

 *trzcionek wrote:*   

>  *lmmsci wrote:*   Najbardziej zdziwiło mnie to, że przez jakiś czas nawet mikrofon sprawnie działał. Tylko w pewnym momencie, ni stąd ni zowąd wysiadł. 
> 
> Dokładnie tak samo u mnie, chyba wysiadł przy zmianie jajka z 2.6.18 na 2.6.19(2.6.21)

 

Miałem podobną sytuację w Debian 4.0 Etch,

wyłączenie opcji 

systemowego mieszania dźwięków

w Preferencje, Dźwięk rozwiązało problem.

Wcześniej musiałem każdorazowo uruchamiać alsaconf przed użyciem Skypa.

Możliwe, że podobnie jest w Gentoo, które dopiero zamierzam zainstalować.

Pozdrawiam!Last edited by ahajcz on Sat Jul 14, 2007 10:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## trzcionek

Ja wyczytałem gdzieś, że problem z moim HD intel wynika z tego, iż sterowniki z kernela nie wpełni wspierają moje wydanie HD Intel (conexant), dlatego zemergowalem najświeższe drivery z portage i już wszystko "śmiga" jak należy  :Smile: 

Zdziwiłem się trochę bo zawsze myślałem, że w jajku jak i w paczce są te same stery   :Idea: 

----------

## Belliash

sa te samejak je uaktualnisz przez late git-alsa  :Wink: 

a tak w ogole to wiadomo juz cos z tym alsa restore? Bo chetnie wywalil bym 'alsactl restore' z /etc/conf.d/local.start a jakos nie moge  :Sad: 

----------

## binas77

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> @binas77:
> 
> Jak tylko trochę ochłonę po ostatnim wkurzeniu się     spróbję jeszcze alsa-drivers i bez modułów z jądra. Ciekaw jestem, co z tego wylezie...  
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

 

Problem z moim mikrofonem rozwiązał się sam   :Very Happy: 

Wywaliłem Alse z jajka - zostawiłem tylko tak jak w Handbooku było opisane. Następnie zemergowałem alsa-driver-1.0.14 i reboot. Nic nigdzie nie dopisywałem, nic nie dodałem do runlevela, a system wstał, dźwięk działa I MIKROFON TEŻ. Potrzebna była tylko lekka konfiguracja Skypa i śmiga jak talala. 

Ehhh... czasami nic nie panimaju z tego Gentoo.

PZDR

Ps.: Przepraszam za OTW, ale musiałem się pochwalić.

Pss.: zapodałbym konfigi, ale wszystko zostało po staremu - NIC NIE USTAWIAŁEM !!!

----------

